
F-Droid Is a Key Source for Academics and Researchers - ericdanielski
https://f-droid.org/de/2020/03/04/f-droid-is-a-key-source-for-academics-and-researchers.html
======
maxerickson
Google Scholar, with it's ~1000 results for the F-Droid, has ~890,000 results
for "Google Play Store"...

There's probably more false positives for Google Play though. Like probably
more false positives than results for F-Droid.

